# Best programs to clean a slow PC?



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

Family friend is dropping off their laptop and desktop to look at, both are about 4 year old PCs. Both machines are used by little kids to watch YT and play online games, so I'm already expecting 300 viruses and a wall of toolbars.

So far I have Malwarebytes and Seatools to check the drive health on a CD-R to run
(my logic being that if their PC is infected, it can't infect my CD like it can my USB stick
since CD is write-once.)

Any other good programs to de-crapify a bogged down PC used by kids?


----------



## Intel_man (Jan 31, 2017)

What OS is it on?


----------



## Darren (Jan 31, 2017)

SuperAntiSpyware cleans off a lot of junky programs quickly and does a virus scan. Works pretty well for the free version, don't need to do the trail or anything.
https://ninite.com/super/
AdwCleaner will nab stuff SAS may miss.
CCleaner, registry and system cleanup.

Run the following commands in command prompt under admin priviledges.

/sfc scannow
/chkdsk /f /r

Should help a lot.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> What OS is it on?


They don't know (...) but since the PC's are 4 years old I'm assuming Windows 7 or Vista.


----------



## Darren (Jan 31, 2017)

If they're Vista tell them to buy a new computer.  They're gonna get pounded with Viruses on that since it's not supported anymore.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

Darren said:


> If they're Vista tell them to buy a new computer.  They're gonna get pounded with Viruses on that since it's not supported anymore.


I can't do that lol I just gotta get it as cleaned up as I can

I'm definitely checking out Ninite


----------



## Darren (Jan 31, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> I'm definitely checking out Ninite


Ninite is just a website that gives you installers for various software. I just linked you to the direct download for SuperAntiSpyware. Ninite in itself is awesome, just not actually software.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

Darren said:


> Ninite is just a website that gives you installers for various software. I just linked you to the direct download for SuperAntiSpyware. Ninite in itself is awesome, just not actually software.


I'm trying out SuperAntiSpyware on my XP VM just to see what it's like and I like it. I'll use this for sure, thank you!


----------



## Darren (Jan 31, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> I'm trying out SuperAntiSpyware on my XP VM just to see what it's like and I like it. I'll use this for sure, thank you!


Make sure you check for definitions updates when you use it, bottom right of the main page. Then just do a complete scan. It'll start by checking for any junky software and give you a red X for each one to uninstall it. After that it just does a full virus scan. The ability to quickly remove junky stuff is the main appeal for it, use it at work every day.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

Darren said:


> Make sure you check for definitions updates when you use it, bottom right of the main page. Then just do a complete scan. It'll start by checking for any junky software and give you a red X for each one to uninstall it. After that it just does a full virus scan. The ability to quickly remove junky stuff is the main appeal for it, use it at work every day.


Perfect, will do.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 31, 2017)

Pull down your shirt. Your noob is showing.


----------



## Intel_man (Jan 31, 2017)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Pull down your shirt. Your noob is showing.


What if he's not wearing a shirt?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 31, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> They don't know (...) but since the PC's are 4 years old I'm assuming Windows 7 or Vista.



If they were brand new 4 years ago then it would be either 7 or 8 depending.  Windows 7 came out in October 2009 which was 8 years ago. Windows 8 came out in October 2012.  So Vista would be 8 years or more.

If you run the following in order 

1.  Ccleaner
2.  Adwcleaner
3.  Junkware removal tool
4.  Malwarebytes

You should get most everything. If you were to run Superantispyware after running those 4 then it will just find tracking cookies usually.  If its still running windows 7 then combofix can be ran on it, but i would need to see the logs before running it.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2017)

Reinstall the OS.


----------



## beers (Jan 31, 2017)

Geoff said:


> Reinstall the OS.


I'd probably +1 for this since it's been so long.  Generally those are less effort to reinstall the crap you need than trying to weed out all of the extra BS that was accumulated throughout the years.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> If they were brand new 4 years ago then it would be either 7 or 8 depending.  Windows 7 came out in October 2009 which was 8 years ago. Windows 8 came out in October 2012.  So Vista would be 8 years or more.
> 
> If you run the following in order
> 
> ...


Will do this, thank you


Geoff said:


> Reinstall the OS.


I can't do that. I can't risk possibly bricking their computer if something goes wrong. Besides I've had to reinstall Windows 7 on the Beast 3 times now and idk how many more times I can re-use my security key until Microsoft notices


----------



## beers (Jan 31, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> idk how many more times I can re-use my security key until Microsoft notices


You can use phone activation if it's a single or the same PC if the online one fails.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

beers said:


> You can use phone activation if it's a single or the same PC if the online one fails.


So that means I could do phone activation if I ever re-install the Beast again but not another PC?

Also do you know how many times normally you can use a windows key? Mine is on it's 4th use.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 31, 2017)

As long as its on the same pc, indefinitely for an OEM license.  For a full version license, it can be used on different machines, just can't have it on more then one at a time.


----------



## The VCR King (Jan 31, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> As long as its on the same pc, indefinitely for an OEM license.  For a full version license, it can be used on different machines, just can't have it on more then one at a time.


Idk if I have the OEM version or full version. The disc says "intended for shipping with a newly built PC" or something along the lines of that.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2017)

OEM.


----------



## Agent Smith (Feb 1, 2017)

Use Autoruns and make sure there isn't a bunch of crap starting up. If you find said crap, first uninstall its program. Use Revouninstaller for that. Next use Freefixer and go through EVERY freaking module and do NOT delete anything you don't know about. There is a link that will give you Info. on the modules. Now run Herdprotect portable which uses 68 anti-virus engines. This will take some time and possibly a second scan. Ccleaner like mentioned and System Ninja to finish up the remaining crap ton of temp files you will undoubtedly find. Check HDD with Crystaldiskinfo, HDTune and/or one of these https://www.lifewire.com/free-hard-drive-testing-programs-2626183

I also use HDD Guardian. http://www.snapfiles.com/get/hddguardian.html

You may want to run Windows check disk and sfc /scannow for the hell of it.

Main thing will be those autostart programs and junk that's installed.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 1, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> I can't do that. I can't risk possibly bricking their computer if something goes wrong.


How could you screw up an OS reinstall so bad that you brick the PC?


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 2, 2017)

Geoff said:


> How could you screw up an OS reinstall so bad that you brick the PC?


Happened with the Blue Beast first time I did it. Something went wrong and I kept getting BOOTMGR NOT FOUND errors and I had to reinstall it again.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 2, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> Happened with the Blue Beast first time I did it. Something went wrong and I kept getting BOOTMGR NOT FOUND errors and I had to reinstall it again.


That's not bricking a computer.


----------



## Darren (Feb 2, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> Happened with the Blue Beast first time I did it. Something went wrong and I kept getting BOOTMGR NOT FOUND errors and I had to reinstall it again.


This by definition is not bricking since you obviously got it working. 

Brick = as useful as a brick. Ded. No go. RIP.


----------



## Intel_man (Feb 2, 2017)

Yea... bricking your PC is when you screw up royal and mess up the BIOS update and it doesn't post anymore. And the only fix to it is replacing the BIOS chip.


----------



## Agent Smith (Feb 2, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> Happened with the Blue Beast first time I did it. Something went wrong and I kept getting BOOTMGR NOT FOUND errors and I had to reinstall it again.




To fix that you just boot the Windows disk and chose repair.


----------



## The War Wagon (Feb 2, 2017)

Control Panel -> Programs -> Programs & Features -> Uninstall a Program

And start deleting *EVERYTHING *that's _NOT _OS or hardware related.  Works for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 2, 2017)

The War Wagon said:


> Control Panel -> Programs -> Programs & Features -> Uninstall a Program
> 
> And start deleting *EVERYTHING *that's _NOT _OS or hardware related.  Works for me.


Yeah.....that's not how that works.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2017)

The War Wagon said:


> Control Panel -> Programs -> Programs & Features -> Uninstall a Program
> 
> And start deleting *EVERYTHING *that's _NOT _OS or hardware related.  Works for me.


That just leaves a ton of crap behind, as many apps (especially adware and crappy coded apps) leave residual files behind after an uninstall.  Plus, not all programs appear in that list.


----------



## The War Wagon (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not a gamer, _OR _an 'app' guy.  I know that WOULD leave some residual crap, if you had such things on your computer, but it's a good start.  The thing I discovered years ago, was that JUST removing stuff via Malwarebytes and the like, removed _symptoms_, but not necessarily the cause.  A program with pieces removed, would just RE-install them at the next boot-up.  Going to "uninstall-a-program" first, has gotten rid of the cause, and them your cleaner programs can mop up the symptoms.  In my experience, which, because I'm *NOT *a gamer or 'app' guy, I realize is somewhat limited.

It seemed like a step that had been overlooked in the discussion to this point, however.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 2, 2017)

The War Wagon said:


> I'm not a gamer, _OR _an 'app' guy.  I know that WOULD leave some residual crap, if you had such things on your computer, but it's a good start.  The thing I discovered years ago, was that JUST removing stuff via Malwarebytes and the like, removed _symptoms_, but not necessarily the cause.  A program with pieces removed, would just RE-install them at the next boot-up.  Going to "uninstall-a-program" first, has gotten rid of the cause, and them your cleaner programs can mop up the symptoms.  In my experience, which, because I'm *NOT *a gamer or 'app' guy, I realize is somewhat limited.
> 
> It seemed like a step that had been overlooked in the discussion to this point, however.



You have no clue do you?  

Do you realize that most programs listed in programs and features people don't know what they are?  So you are just gonna have them uninstall things they need for the computer to function correctly.  And you do realize that the malware programs I use to scan systems for malware generally basically remove the whole program from your system.  There may be a couple when done cleaning that you have to uninstall but its not very common.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 2, 2017)

The War Wagon said:


> I'm not a gamer, _OR _an 'app' guy.  I know that WOULD leave some residual crap, if you had such things on your computer, but it's a good start.  The thing I discovered years ago, was that JUST removing stuff via Malwarebytes and the like, removed _symptoms_, but not necessarily the cause.  A program with pieces removed, would just RE-install them at the next boot-up.  Going to "uninstall-a-program" first, has gotten rid of the cause, and them your cleaner programs can mop up the symptoms.  In my experience, which, because I'm *NOT *a gamer or 'app' guy, I realize is somewhat limited.
> 
> It seemed like a step that had been overlooked in the discussion to this point, however.


As John said, the problem with your recommendation is people will remove stuff they actually need, since they don't know what they are actually called.


----------



## The War Wagon (Feb 3, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> You have no clue do you?



I've never had a problem.  YMMV.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 3, 2017)

The War Wagon said:


> I've never had a problem.  YMMV.


Uninstalling everything in Programs & Features won't remove any adware, spyware, rootkits, etc. either

So yes, your mileage will definitely vary.


----------



## JLuchinski (Feb 3, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> So that means I could do phone activation if I ever re-install the Beast again but not another PC?
> 
> Also do you know how many times normally you can use a windows key? Mine is on it's 4th use.


I have used my Windows 7 key (which is now Windows 10) probably about 12 times without issue. And good luck with the cleaning, are you being compensated for your services? Also I would give the PC's a good cleaning with air, if they don't know what to do with software chances are they have never been cleaned either.


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 3, 2017)

JLuchinski said:


> I have used my Windows 7 key (which is now Windows 10) probably about 12 times without issue. And good luck with the cleaning, are you being compensated for your services? Also I would give the PC's a good cleaning with air, if they don't know what to do with software chances are they have never been cleaned either.


The PC's were fixed up last night and they're already returned to the owners. One was a brand-new Acer laptop from 2016 that had no issues and the other was a 9-year old EEE PC running Win7 Starter Edition that had all the junkware on it. It's a lot faster now that I removed the 6 expired anti-viruses and spyware lol


----------



## JLuchinski (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice, one thing I always do when I fix computers for people is I leave a text file on the desktop with instructions on what to do and what not to do in order to prevent problems in the future. 6 expired anti-viruses? How did that even run?


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 3, 2017)

JLuchinski said:


> Nice, one thing I always do when I fix computers for people is I leave a text file on the desktop with instructions on what to do and what not to do in order to prevent problems in the future. 6 expired anti-viruses? How did that even run?


It didn't run too bad, especially for being a 9 year old netbook with an Intel Atom, 1GB RAM, and Windows 7 Starter edition.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 3, 2017)

JLuchinski said:


> 6 expired anti-viruses? How did that even run?





The VCR King said:


> It didn't run too bad, especially for being a 9 year old netbook with an Intel Atom, 1GB RAM, and Windows 7 Starter edition.


There is no way it could have ran decently with that many antivirus programs installed, if thats even possible now since some won't even install because it detects other programs installed already.  Unless he confused malware programs for virus programs.


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 3, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> There is no way it could have ran decently with that many antivirus programs installed, if thats even possible now since some won't even install because it detects other programs installed already.  Unless he confused malware programs for virus programs.


They were anti-viruses. There was an old install of Trend Micro, an old install of Kaspersky, an active copy of Avast and AVG. The owner had me keep Avast and remove the rest. After cleaning other OEM junkware she didn't want off the EEE PC was real fast.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 3, 2017)

With only 1gb of ram?  Doubt it.


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 3, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> With only 1gb of ram?  Doubt it.


It's obviously not too fast by any means lol but it performs a heck of a lot better now than it did when I first got it, and the owner is happy, and that's all that really matters here.

edit: this is what it is
https://www.cnet.com/products/asus-eee-pc-1005ha/specs/


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 3, 2017)

I have no doubt that its better then what it was but it still won't be real fast on only 1gb of ram.  I can't understand why they limit the ram on those things. 1 or 2gb max and thats it, very stupid.  Should be 4gb min/max on them.


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 3, 2017)

johnb35 said:


> I have no doubt that its better then what it was but it still won't be real fast on only 1gb of ram.  I can't understand why they limit the ram on those things. 1 or 2gb max and thats it, very stupid.  Should be 4gb min/max on them.


Reminds me of my old Gateway MT6730 laptop. Intel dual-core, 2GB max ram, couldn't upgrade it. Got it for free from a friend because the battery crapped out so I can't complain since I didn't pay for it. I ended up using it as an Ubuntu machine to try coding on until it finally blew up.


----------



## Intel_man (Feb 3, 2017)

The VCR King said:


> I ended up using it as an Ubuntu machine to try coding on until it finally blew up.


Lemme guess...  From a power surge?


----------



## The VCR King (Feb 3, 2017)

Intel_man said:


> Lemme guess...  From a power surge?


It's been about 3 years since I've had that laptop and I honestly don't remember. All I remember is I was streaming video and it sparked inside and never worked since. I tore it apart and salvaged what I could (made the processor into a cool little necklace, put it's hard drive into the hot-swap canister on the Beast, and the wifi card and RAM, and I gave the rest of the parts to my school's computer dept because they build cool stuff from old scrap pieces.


----------

